#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Όροι Δόμησης: Εφαρμογή νόμου 4759/20 στα εκτός σχεδίου

## VasilisGeorgant

Νόμος  4759/20
Εκσυγχρονισμός της Χωροταξικής και Πολεοδομικής Νομοθεσίας και άλλες διατάξεις
Άρθρο 33 (όροι δόμησης εκτός σχεδίου)

Η γνώμη σας συνάδελφοι για το παρακάτω:
Σε περίπτωση αναθεώρησης ισχύουσας Οικοδομικής Άδειας όσον αφορά την μελέτη (χωρίς αίτημα παράτασης χρόνου ισχύος), και ενώ δεν έχει γίνει έναρξη εργασιών,
εφαρμόζονται οι διατάξεις του παρόντος νόμου ή οι διατάξεις του χρόνου έκδοσης της αρχικής Ο.Α.?
Η Υ.Δομ. δεν δίνει σαφή απάντηση

----------


## Xάρης

Να υποβάλεις έγγραφο ερώτημα στην αρμόδια ΥΔΟΜ, με αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου, ώστε να σου απαντήσουν εγγράφως.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου εφαρμόζονται οι διατάξεις που ίσχυαν κατά την έκδοση της οικοδομικής άδειας.

----------

VasilisGeorgant

----------


## VasilisGeorgant

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Και εγώ την ίδια γνώμη έχω.
Όσον αφορά στην έγγραφη απάντηση έχει βρεθεί η διέξοδος του ερωτήματος από τις Υ.Δομ. και αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα χρόνου.

----------


## fotinoula

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Ήθελα να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση που αφορά τα μικρά γήπεδα εκτός σχεδίου.Έχω αγροτεμάχιο 1135 τμ στο οποίο είχε εκδοθεί οικοδομική άδεια με το Δ270/ 85 το 1983 για αγροτική αποθήκη με συνολικό εμβαδόν 59,83 τμ. Είχε γίνει αλλαγή χρήσης απο αποθήκη σε κατοικία που ρυθμίστηκε με τον 4495/2017. Ο ιδιοκτήτης θέλει να βγάλει άδεια για προσθήκη επιπλέον 48 τμ (κατοικία).Με το τύπο που ίσχυε για το ΣΔ τότε :Ε=100+Ε-750/9 είχε συνολική δόμηση 142,77 τμ.Έχει καταλάβει κανείς τους όρους δόμησης για τα μικρά οικόπεδα με τον 4759/20? Ισχύει η δόμηση αυτή?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια.

----------

